#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  DOWNLOAD ChemMaths is a chemical engineering,mathematical and chemistry program

## maladili

ChemMaths is a chemical engineering,mathematical and chemistry program. Software suitable for chemistry,chemical engineering students and professionals.Contains information on 3000+ chemical compounds,allows predition of chemical compound properties,critical constants, thermodynamic properties,gas & liquid diffusivitiy ,surface tension,viscosity calculations etc,periodic table, solves 500+ chemical/electrical/civil/mechcanical engineering,design,distillation, phyics, and mathematical equations. Contains 200+ unit conversions. Contains a graphical program to draw 2D/3D graphs,general chemical sturcture drawing program,process simulation program. Solve for matrices, triangles, finance, geometry,area/surface/volume,statistics and many other mathematical problems and equations. Requirements: .Net framework 
ChemMaths is a free to try software. You can free download from the under link .... best regards.


http://www.filesin.com/A62D5222228/download.html





  Similar Threads: Chemical Engineering :Chemical engineering thermodynamics, lecture notes, pdfs, eBook Inorganic and Physical Chemistry (ipc) Chemical Engineering  free pdf notes Mathematical Formulation of First Order Reaction in engineering chemistry free pdf download Miller Indices - Chemical bomding  in engineering chemistry Chemical Engineering :Industrial Chemistry, lecture notes, pdfs, eBook

----------

